# HP equivalent in lbs for trolling motors



## Rbacca (Jun 20, 2009)

Guys,

Does anyone know the HP equivalent in lbs for trolling motors? (Gas vs electric) I came up with some answers on Google but unfortunately they are different.
On the link below 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080602180537AAHSpsx
After a lot of formulas, the answer to the question is:
“Upon further investigation a 1 HP trolling motor=58 to 60lbs thrust at max RPM depending on motor efficiency. “
However, I found the info below on another web site
“There is a "rule of thumb" that estimates about 30 lbs of thrust per hp. There are also the laws of physics that require about 750 watts of power per hp. Since 750 watts equates to over 60 amps from a 12 volt battery, the likelihood of actually generating 3 hp from a trolling motor is very remote.”
And from another site I found
“That said, an approximation based on power consumption would be:
Volts X amp draw=Watts
Watts/746 = HP
So for a 101:
36 Volts X 46 Amps = 1656 Watts
1656/746 = 2.22 HP “ (45 lbs)
I also read somewhere that one HP on a gas engine = to 200 LBS on an electric trolling motor and almost everyone thinks the answer is 15LBs

So our options are:
One HP = to
a-	15lbs
b-	30lbs
c-	45lbs
d-	58 to 60 lbs
e-	200lbs

What do you guys think. 

All this started because I need to buy a small gas outboard. I should just buy a 9.9hp and get it over with. :shock:


----------



## Zum (Jun 20, 2009)

9.9hp and get it over with.
Trolling motors aren't made for speed,not what they are for,period.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 20, 2009)

If I remember correctly this is how they rate motors in Europe.750 watts of power per hp.All of the electric motors I have dealt with at places I have worked only stated voltage,amperage,and/or watts.


The equivalent of a mechanical horse power in electric units, generally in volt-amperes or watts; 745.943 watts are equivalent to the activity of one British horse power; 735.75 are equivalent to one metric horse power. The number 746 is usually taken in practical calculations to give the equivalency. [Transcriber's note: Contemporary values are: Mechanical (British) horsepower = 745.6999 Watts; Metric horsepower = 735.49875 Watts]


----------



## jonboy (Jun 22, 2009)

bump batterys get gas what happens when u run out of gas u put more in it takes 2 minutes what happens when u run out of battery juice u charge it takes 8 hours!!


----------



## ben2go (Jun 23, 2009)

or longer


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 23, 2009)

jonboy said:


> bump batterys get gas what happens when u run out of gas u put more in it takes 2 minutes what happens when u run out of battery juice u charge it takes 8 hours!!




Yup, go with gas..I bit the bullet and just bought a new 9.8 Tohatsu ( i wanted a warranty). The best place I could find was www.onlineoutboards.com


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 23, 2009)

thats pretty good but what about the torque pounds? :mrgreen: 

we all know a horse power is only how long it takes 1 horse to pull a 100lb's in 100 ft :mrgreen:


----------



## malaki (Jun 24, 2009)

not all of us have the option. the lakes i fish are no gas lakes. my 9.8 merc is collecting dust in the barn. i have a 55lb minkota on my 14' fully decked and i can keep up with the park rangers 6 hp johnson. minkota makes a 2hp electric. but for the price the 55lb does just fine.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 24, 2009)

hhhmmmm. does that mean your wanting to get rid of that merc?? :lol:


----------

